# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Where is the Place to Be?

## Rick

Beerrunner said in one of his posts that if TSHTF, Florida was not the place to be. Well, where is the place to be? Where is the one place that YOU think would provide the best chances of surviving? Let's make this some non-geographic calamity like an economic crises so everywhere is equal.

----------


## LadyTrapper

I believe it would be in the wilderness least touched by humans....where the waters run clear, the forests flourish with critters and tall timbers and new growth...this is the land that would provide you will all you need to survive, feed yourself by hunting and gathering plants untouched by pesticides. Build your shelters and fuel your fires with the trees towering above you. Of course your survival would greatly depend as well on your basic equipment going in.
Here you would not need to protect yourself as much from enemies of the human kind when panic, looting, and mob mentality set in.
Well...its where I would wanna be...

----------


## Nativedude

In my home in AK. I have everything I need (except a female companion  :Frown:  ) if the SHTF. I do have Simuki (my Akita).

----------


## wareagle69

when i was living in arizona there was allot of wilderness but not what i would consider for long term survival too much space not enough water, i would ambush any water holes so no go. i knew ontario was the place to be i slowly made my way north the last seven years to keep scouting locales until we settled on this one a couple of months ago far enough outside of a town to discourage most looters easy to defend good water sourse off the grid good food source and i can still make a good living with only a small inconvienence of  a long drive to and from work

----------


## Sarge47

Depends On The Situation! :Cool:

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

either MN Canadian border or interior Alaska

----------


## canid

if i where trying to get my loved ones out of the heavily enhabited areas, my mother's truck and one more would get us into the sierras pretty easily with enough provision to keep us well for several months to start.  i would just want to be off road and out of the way of confused, belligerent or desperate people, though as said above, the situation would dictate the need.

i think a non violent economic crisis would drive people away from my area, so sticking arround would possibly leave the situation better than current.

----------


## beerrunner13

I personaly am looking to be in the Rockies of Montana.  My wife and I have found a place 60 acres with a small cabin,very remote.  But first I need to get rid of all credits card debt and pay it off.  We have most of the supplies and tools ,  Once the barn is built, we will start getting horses and mules.  I figure 3 years.

----------


## Jay

This may be way out for some of you guys, but tropical jungles are not a bad place to be in such a situation.  For sheer abundance of food, water and medcine its hard to beat.  Of course you need to know what you are doing.
Most people fear the wilderness and those that dont are fearsome themselves.  so it will be a test of skills and knowledge and competition between those who chose the jungle.  A predator/prey relationship at best.
Survival of the fitest etc..

----------


## Rick

You're probably right, Jay. I guess it comes down to what a person is familiar and comfortable with. I've spent time in swamp, desert and jungle but not enough to be familiar and/or safe in any of those environments. Probably similar to your friend that wants to come to the US. He said he'd have to learn the environment here and I guess that's true. What you don't know can hurt you. Happy New Year by the way.

----------


## Beo

I'm either in Montana by the Canadian boorder or MN by the Canadian border, Deep forests of Canada, or the interior of Alaska. Food is abundant there too.

----------


## Rick

This is running completely contrary to what I thought I would hear. I thought most folks would try to move south because of more favorable winter weather. Instead, most are moving into the border area or Canada. I guess I should start looking for a flag of Kanukistan.

----------


## Beo

Beowulfistan is a much nicer country with more freedoms  :Big Grin: 
My countries new flag  :Big Grin: 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## nell67

> This is running completely contrary to what I thought I would hear. I thought most folks would try to move south because of more favorable winter weather. Instead, most are moving into the border area or Canada. I guess I should start looking for a flag of Kanukistan.


Rick thats because so much of the general population would stay away from Canada because of the colder climate,all the better for those smart enough to head north as there would be plenty of space,and food .

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

if the s**t hasn't hit the fan by april
i will probably be heading out to British Columbia
somewhere around the Kelowna area

beautiful country  :Smile: 

the only place in BC i would stay away from
is the Vancouver metro area

been to Vancouver island twice
and Kelowna once
next time i cross into BC
it will be my home, forever

----------


## wareagle69

one down 4 million more to go and ontario is all mine(wrings his hands together feindishly and laughs mwahha)

----------


## Rick

I have to agree Canadian-G. Anywhere along the inside passage of BC would be nice. That's some beautiful country along there, averages about 70 year round, and no bugs! Let's load up a few cases of Cutthroat, a couple of cases of Timberwolf, throw in a High Country Kolsch and rename it Guerillarickland. All we have to do is plant a flag and we can claim it (works for the Ruskies).

----------


## Borelli

i know this one....the place to be has to be green acres

----------


## wareagle69

sorry dude you lose you did not phrase that in a form of a question

----------


## Rick

Snort! chuckle. You be bad to da bone.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I just can't see heading for parts unknown when I have so many spots I know well. Sounds like, and sorry if I am wrong that you folks know the kinda of area you want but do you know it well enough to fade into the area? I am fortunate to be in an area that I know with plenty of options. The deep dark northern woods may be more occupied than my Appalachians if things go down the hard way. I think it's gonna be tough enough without having to learn and share strange places and the residents won't take kindly to strangers. This may sound kinda crude & cruel but if you don't have family and aren't from my neck of the woods I don't think you will be treated kindly. It will be US against the world, and we are already reasonably independent and like it that way. This is just my opinion from living and talking to folks in this area for many, many years. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Well, Ole Coot, I think it's a good opinion. Familiarity means a lot in survival. You know where the water, the food, and the shelter is already. That puts you way ahead of some folks that will have to be on the move. 

The area you are in and over through Daniel Boone National is a great area. I spent some time in Bluefield down on the southern border. I'd never driven straight up or down before. Quite the experience. Anyway, that was a tight bunch out there. Friendly but you knew where the line was and I never was one to try and cross it. Figured they toss me down one of those streets if I did. :Big Grin:

----------


## Smok

Rick how do you know about Cutthroat back in Indiana ?? You are right the end land passage is great, with a sail boat, good eats on that coast

----------


## Rick

I've been up through that area. Had an office in Everett, Wa. Spent some time up in AK. I'll tell you a story sometime about being in Vancouver, B.C. on the week-end of the gay parade. My wife and I were down by English Bay when it started. What a hoot that was! It was one of the best parades I've ever seen and it went on for like three hours or so. 

We want to get back up there at least once more and do a ferry run (no, Beo. This is a boat. not a sport.) and just go from port to port. That's one thing we never did but talked about it quite a bit. One more dream on the page.

----------


## trax

So the original question is where is the place to be if TSHTF? I'd think somewhere with McGyver and the Professor from Gilligan's Island. Those dudes got it covered.

----------


## Rick

What? What's wrong with Ginger and Mary Ann? Come on!

----------


## nell67

Whatever Rick

----------


## Elkchsr

As stated before, the best place to be is that which your most comfortable with and know the plants and animals which can be harvested

If you ask me, this is one of the best places, even though the winters are a little cold, if you know how to handle these elements well enough to survive, then it is only a matter of figuring out how to catch ground squirrels, and which plants won't kill you (there are plenty)

There are good little spots if you do enough wandering that people just don't wander into very often, and this is fairly close to places where fellow humans live but far enough they won't find you, even if they look hard

----------


## Beo

Anywhere Owl Girl is is the place to be, I got your back OG no harm will come to ya.
Sincerly your humble & personal slave
Beowulf65
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Sourdough

Would there be an advantage or disadvantage to being in a small town, with only one road in and the same road out.

----------


## Elkchsr

> Would there be an advantage or disadvantage to being in a small town, with only one road in and the same road out.


I would say, *"Depends on what your looking for in life"*

----------


## Chris

So, this is an anarchy scenario? government and infrastructure has failed and everyone is for himself? That sort of thing?

Well, away from people is a good idea. Not near any major population centers. North would be good in that regard. However, if you're going to be growing/hunting for your own food, a longer growing season is also desirable, so maybe not that far north.

I would prefer being near a small town, small towns I think would, in the end, have the greatest survival rates. A city will be torn apart by the people in it, people on their own might run out of resources, but a small town banded together, that has staying power.

All in all, property by a mountain lake with fish would probably be my ideal. Mountains are more defensible, the lake provides food and water. An island in a lake, assuming it has a structure on it, would be ideal.

----------


## Elkchsr

Growing things are great when it's stable enough to do so

Problem is, most any formalized garden can be picked out from the air in a second

It would be better to learn the native fauna and flora so you could be a little more mobile in such a circumstance

If you understand human physiology some, and understand how long a person can do with out major amounts of green material, one could very easily survive on evergreen parts thru the winter and eat like a pig when spring hits with out ever giving away ones location to the enemy or needy locals

Going to far North has it's own hazards and if you haven't studied that type of survival, you may be in for a rude awakening... Just my 2 cents...  :Wink:

----------


## Chris

Picked out from the air?

Who would you be hiding from in this scenario that has an air force? And if they have an air force, is your homestead really going to be their priority?

----------


## Elkchsr

:Big Grin:  

I thought we were trying to hide  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Besides, I would probably set up a little closer to a small town of sorts so as to wreck havoc on uninvited guests  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Good post, Remy. Conjures up "The Omega Man" for those that remember. The larger cities are a wilderness all to themselves. I stated early on another post that I'd sit right where I am. My family is here, I know the lay of the land. I have a lake nearby. Enough protection and good neighbors (at least in peace time). And the area would be pretty easy to defend if we had to. I have no idea where I'd run to. But I do know I'd be vulnerable in the process. Unless some natural phenomenon forced me to move, I'll still be here.

----------


## Smok

I hate to but , remy, has some very good points , as to stealing that too is a skill that I would hope we do not practice . The homeless have a way of life and much as we do not like it , perhaps there is some value that can be leaned even there

----------


## Rick

Also a good point, Smok. The homeless are survivors in a different wilderness.

----------


## Chris

> I was at ikea the other day.
> Mind you, i live in Los Angeles.
> I realized, watching people load their SUV's with different size boxes...that the best place would be right here. In the middle of 15 million or so morons and utterly inapt individuals at using their hands and minds. I sat their and watched them dance around over sized items, scratching their heads and even looking around for some assistance.
> I did a little experiment and offered my services to a young couple trying to fit a mirror in a mazda 3...
> They would provide me with everything i need...for ever.
> I can hide, loose myself, reappear, take, share, trade, buy, scavenge...all under very little scrutiny. No need to make shelter, everything can be found, traded, bought, stolen...even skills.
> 
> Their is not enough anonymity in small towns for my taste. One little quarrel and everyone becomes involved...no where to hide. And the skills you carry do not weight much, since you will be among individuals that have the same skills as you do. 
> 
> ...


Did you live in LA during the riots?

----------


## Elkchsr

Oh Ancient one (I give this title only in the highest of respect)

I see where you’re coming from and it looks to work absolutely in your case

At one time, I would have fit nicely in the same scenario a couple states north of you

Now, I feel more at home in this environment to do the same as you, only on a smaller scale

I have been training to fit into more of a "Red Dawn" type application

I have a great respect for those who could dwell inside of a great metropolis and come out on top

Most don't feel a kin to the wide open spaces of our country, quite the opposite (which suits me, not so many souls filling it up)

But hey, it’s just these types of differences that have made this country great in the first place  :Smile:

----------


## Beo

No... inner cities are not going to work, the bad element is going to run amuck in this enviroment, they do it now over drugs, mugging, theft or what have you, surviving in a city would just be pitting gang vs gang and youd have to choose one, even choosing a good group would be pitting yourself against the bad and there it is all over again. In actuality I gather my family and head to an area where we camp (there's a cabin there) on Indian Lake in Northern Ohio, at least 40 miles from any large towns and 5 to 8 from the nearest smal one, easily defensible with the things Chris mentioned, climate is good for long growing seasons and wildlife aplenty. A city is going to be a big free fire zone for the strongest, don't fool yourself into thinking it wouldn't be, I worked the riots in Columbus in 97 for the KKK rally, and the riots here in Cincinnati in 2001 and although it was mostly lower income there were middle class people coming in from all around just to break into stores and take what they wanted, people were pulled from cars and trucks just because of their skin color, stores ended up going outta business from being burned out, our popular main street cafe's and clubs are now closed and business is damn near non exisistant and from a small scale riot... what do you think would happen if there was no order, think of riots around the world, here in the US like Cincy, LA, populated cities like Miami, Atlanta, Chicago, losing control cause your on your own. Remy is fooling himself if he thinks he could weather that storm, if it happens I hope he does what he thinks is best and if he stays in LA... I hope he ends up ruling the city, but best of luck to those that choose cities. But don't fool yourself into thinking most people don't have weapons, there are over one million guns available in Cincinnati alone on the street for thugs, that is a fact from CPD and the Sheriff's Office, so I know in a city like LA there are at least double that if not more, and gang violence is just as bad as ever in major cities, you may not hear about it, but its there... actually GQ magazine has an article in this month about LA Gang violence... read it getting a hair cut.  Leaving the city with my family does not mean you have to leave everything and everyone behind, and a group of set skilled people will fair better than a group where one has the most skills, Remy said "And the skills you carry do not weight much, since you will be among individuals that have the same skills as you do" so the fu** what, it's not a popularity contest and all skills will be needed for multi-tasking. So no cities are not better than secluded, what do you think they'll do to you when they find you sneaking, thieving, skulking around the shadows, and taking what you want. It could be that city people would fair better in the city, in the "only the strong survive" situation, I work in the city and live in the country, that's where I'm going if TSHTF.
P.S. Remy... all those morons that are cannon fodder to you in the city, be it LA or elsewhere, may just roll over you thinking you are superior to them.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I'm no youngster myself and spent 15yrs working in the fine city of Washington, DC and during the '60s(that's 1960s) during the riots, and they were riots the police were ordered to do ZIP. I was stuck for 3 days while all Hell broke loose. If I told you what I saw you wouldn't believe me, nor what I did to keep my skin in one piece. I was young and dumb or I wouldn't have made it, 10' tall and bullet proof. Anyone who thinks they can live for long depending on breaking into vending machines for food and the fine city I was in with NO legal guns(still no legal carry) best check their options and get out quick. This ain't just my opinion because I was offered $$$ and gratuities by many women and men to get them across the Potomac. :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Beo

Thank You Ole WV Coot, and my point exactly bro, surviving in any city if TSHTF is going to real tuff and near to impossible. Johnny the good sameritan will probably leave you high and dry.

----------


## Rick

Guys, Remy didn't say anything about the inner city. LA is a big town. Spread across a lot of acreage. I'm outside Indianapolis and although it isn't anywhere the size of LA I still wouldn't go downtown. Everything you said is true, Beo. But just as Ole Coot said, "across the Potomic" was safety. Anarchy won't necessarily spread across the entire city. But there are areas that you are dead on (I think) about what will occur. 

Still, consider the scenario. Most folks will be fleeing from the city. Those that stay might be predator or prey. We saw that very scene unfold in New Orleans and, to some extent, in Houston during Katrina. But there weren't gang armies just pockets of evil that roamed a small territory. Think of them as a wolf pack. That was the analogy that played in my head over and over as I watched the news. I studied that whole thing very closely because it was EXACTLY what happens when TSHTF. I, too, thought the city would sink and the criminal element take it over but that didn't happen. They simply had strongholds and areas they controlled just as they had before the storm. I avoid those areas now. I'd avoid those areas afterwards, as well. 

And don't think there won't be ne'er-do-wells out there on the highway ready to shoot your a** and take what they want or need. That's what I meant earlier by being vulnerable while migrating to some place else. If you are uncomfortable when someone walks into your camp, think how uncomfortable you'll be when you have dozens or hundreds of folks around you, on the same highway, trying to migrate to some place else. 

I do agree the wilderness offers safety and survival capability. It requires some strong knowledge, skills, and abilities. But there are also unsafe areas in the wilderness that you would not want to be in and try to survive. I think you will agree with that. I just happen to believe all of that is also true of urban survival. 

Give it some thought.

----------


## Beo

Alright I suppose you guys could be right... hmmmmm.... yeah I guess. I do see your point so I guess for me its just the country since I know it and am not far from it.

----------


## Rick

Exactly! Well put. It is about comfort zones. All I'm suggesting is that you also train yourself to survive in an urban setting. It gives you more choices, more flexibility in being able to survive. What would happen if you can't migrate to that lake? Then what?

----------


## Beo

Oh I know this city inside and out, patroling it everyday, chasing puke sacks through ally's, the little parks, all of it. I know I could find a good place to stick my kin and try and survive it out, but do I want to. I've done urban training in the military and here in my younger days I was on the Sheriff's SRT for a while, know where the nooks and crannies are in this city, the old unused subway tunnels, all of it. I just wouldn't stay in the city or its outskirts. I'd head for home and stick it in the suburbs if I couldn't get to my lake hide away. And I agree since ya brought up the Katrina thing, would be alot like that on a larger scale from city to city I'm thinking.

----------


## Rick

I'll bet you know where the gun shops are, too, huh? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Beo

Both legal and a few illegal, chop shops too  :Big Grin:  the freestore food bank would be one of the first stores to get plundered. And now I see yours and Remy's point.

----------


## wareagle69

i have to dissagree with you.
for the times right now if you are trying to hide from the law a big city is perfect lots of ananimity as a former outlaw member of society(organization to remain nameless) i hid out for ten yrs in towns like cleveland akron dallas phoenix, small towns too much talk.
 now in a shtf time the city will be a mess best to hide /go where there will be limited contact yet still be able to have resources available, why do you think i left the southwest and moved here, i'm far enough outside of town to not bother the locals and can still get to a big enough city to remain anonymous.

     always be prepared..

----------


## Sourdough

What if you had a trawler, or houseboat, sailboat, or motor-sailor. Wind generator and battery bank. A few fishing nets, some crab pots. Park the sweetie in a cove in south east Alaska, or B.C. and ride out the anarchy........?

----------


## RBB

Someone said northern Minnesota.  Not so sure about that.  While there are maples to tap for syrup or sugar, wild rice to harvest for grain, and more deer than there ever was before white contact - there is also an urban area (the Twin Cities) within 100 to 200 miles - and you better believe every one of those urban people thinks they are going to move "up in the woods" to live off the land if there is a big disaster.  It will be a big disaster alright!

I happen to know that at one point (possibly still) the emergency plan for a nuclear strike was to have all Twin Cities residents head up to the Iron Range.  And feed them how?  Better to have them head for North or South Dakota.  At least they have grain there.

A good friend's plan, in case of a nuclear strike, is to blow the bridge at Knife River.

----------


## Rick

Can you picture it? Several hundred deer sitting around eating popcorn and drinking beer while watching everyone try to migrate north? "Ooh," collective deer moan as Johny Butterbutt (Beo's name, which I love by the way) has a massive coronary in his shuffle north. Deer applause as someone strips him of his pack and rifle. One deer hands a second deer two ears of corn. "I told you he wouldn't make it," says the first. "I know, I know," replies the second deer. 

Hopeak - You might just have a plan there. Add a stainless steel 30.06 and you're in pretty good shape.

----------


## Sourdough

Hopeak - You might just have a plan there. Add a stainless steel 30.06 and you're in pretty good shape.[/QUOTE]

Rick, I am workling on the deck gun problem. I am thinking the Ithica "ROAD BLOCKER" a 10 gage slug gun. This would be used to sink Pirate ships that are trying to steal my OREO cookies. The boat thing works for "ButterButts".

----------


## Elkchsr

> That's what I meant earlier by being vulnerable while migrating to some place else


Thats the beauty of any one with a little foresite..

I'm already here...  :Big Grin: 

Great thread...  :Smile:

----------


## Beo

Great rebuttal Remy, and an A++ on that report and thinking, and vert interesting.  :Big Grin: 
I truly like your points and the different opinions of what is best to do and what others would do. Makes me think on my own plan even more for a SHTF situation. No wonder I love this site :Big Grin:  Now... Sarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrge!!! where ya at master blaster? Want your thoughts too, and Nell and Owl Girl, Lady Trapper and of course our younger frontiersman Proud American.
Dang now I gotta re-read these and rethink to make sure I'm good.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> Most importantly, the big rule here, is stealth. For a "bad element" to exist, he must know i exist...and he won't.


if TSHTF before i make it out to BC
i have two things to do

1 get 5-10 miles outside of the city limits asap
2 decide which preplanned hole/spot i'm gonna hunker down in

but yes, 
i agree with remy
i plan to " disappear " for at least a month
and let the chaos play out in the cities

naturally this takes planning
i've scouted 4 locations out in the county
with priorities to water
whether it's an old bath tub in a junk yard
_would anyone look for water/shelter in a junk yard ?_
or a used 55 gallon drum ( with interior plastic bag )
sitting in a open field in a little stand of brush

----------


## Rick

This has turned out to be a remarkably good thread. Thanks to everyone for some thought provoking insight and ideas. Like Beo, there are still some I'd like to see add to this thread. 

I said early on that I was surprised how many folks wanted to go north. I thought just the opposite would be true, mainly because of climate. It looks like the majority on this site, and I'll bet within the general population, have much the same thing in mind. 

I know I can get my family through safely (I'm speaking only of skills here) in the wilderness. I know and practice the basics. Several years ago I had planned to pack up the 4X4 and hit the bricks. Not so anymore. I had to sit down and define my strengths and weaknesses and I determined urban survival skills were really lacking. So I started making plans to educate myself and identify resources to carry me through, beyond what I have in hand, even in a natural disaster. 

In business, we call it a SWOT, Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities and Threats. But guess what, it works just as well in determining your skill sets. You can do a google and find out how a SWOT works. It's really quite simple. 

Once you have built your skills for the wilderness and the urban setting, you have a more well rounded game plan and the option to change your plan if the environment you are in dictates it. If you limit your skills, then you limit your options. Just my humble opinion.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> SWOT, Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities and Threats. But guess what, it works just as well in determining your skill sets.


never heard of this . . . thanks
i'm one of those " make a list for everything " guys
usually i just went with pros & cons

----------


## wareagle69

i agree to a point, every one will try to bug out and those who don't will pillage and plunder, so you must remain hidden for a while. i have suggested before if you own your own home is to buil a hidden wall then disguise it as a cold room then behind that if some one should find it is another hidden room that is your safe space..

----------


## RBB

I think perhaps flexibility is the key to this whole issue.  Unless we have a prophet in our midst who can give us the time date and nature of Armageddon,  we will need to be ready for whatever comes.  I pray for wisdom and common sense.

----------


## Smok

Rick.. The SWOT sounds like ,The Book of 5 Rings by Miyamomt Musashi ??

----------


## Rick

Smok - Don't know that one. SWOT as been around for a long time. It's a way for a business to determine its advantages and disadvantages and compare itself to competitors. It's also a great tool for your personal life whether you're trying to decide to purchase a home, a car, add on that room and on and on. It puts it on paper so you can see what needs to be worked on.

----------


## Sourdough

> Rick.. The SWOT sounds like ,The Book of 5 Rings by Miyamomt Musashi ??


The "Book of Five Rings" should be required reading for Survivalist, And for day to day living.

Maybe the youth would have more Peace with in, and less Anger and Agressiveness towards the world. Such a small book, by such a great warrior.

----------


## Rick

Found an online copy: 

http://samurai.com/5rings/

----------


## FAL rifleman

First, I would like to say that I agree with people who say that the northwestern part of the U.S., parts of western Canada, or the Alaskan interior are the place to bug out to.  A good combination of four distinct seasons, lots of trees, and mountains, is ideal for hiding and hunting.

However, in the "lower 48," except for some desert areas of the southwest, it seems to be VERY hard to be more than 2-3 miles AT MOST from a road.  I have used Google Maps and zoomed in on remote parts of Montana, Idaho, and so forth, and even there, there are roads everywhere.  Granted, these are probably very infrequently-used roads, but I don't like the idea of being too close to too many roads, period.  It seems as if one's only choices, if one wants to be totally removed from roads and live in the U.S., is to either be in the Southwest, or in Alaska,

Thoughts?

----------


## Rick

I have this vision of 150 million people crowded into the the Northwest and 150 million US citizens lined up at the border waiting to get through Kanuckastan customs. Meanwhile, I'm picking out which pieces of your furniture I like, drinking what's left of your beer and rifling through your dressers. Sweeeeeeet! Of course, if it's Yellowstone that blows its lid then I'll be trampling over you to get to the Rio Grande. Mexico will have to put up the fence. :Big Grin:

----------


## mbarnatl

> I have this vision of 150 million people crowded into the the Northwest and 150 million US citizens lined up at the border waiting to get through Kanuckastan customs. Meanwhile, I'm picking out which pieces of your furniture I like, drinking what's left of your beer and rifling through your dressers. Sweeeeeeet! Of course, if it's Yellowstone that blows its lid then I'll be trampling over you to get to the Rio Grande. Mexico will have to put up the fence.


So true! I had the same thought.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> Of course, if it's Yellowstone that blows its lid


i saw a tv special, 
i think it was called " Super Volcano "
and this is another reason i'm heading to BC

----------


## Rick

Well, see. 150 million and 1. I'm keeping count ya'll.

----------


## cyc79

The best place for me would be my cabin.Got everything I need and is remote enough to not be bothered.

----------


## wildWoman

For us the best place to be would be right here, remote homestead in the bush, all set up already.
In general I would think it'd be easier to get by in a temperate climate. For those preparing for disaster and expecting to weather it out or move into the woods permanently, I'd advise getting some high-quality handtools, a transportable woodstove and a canoe, plus a stock of vegetable seeds, plus a crank-up led lantern and headlamp. I don't really get this end-of-the-world thing but assume that it would involve no gas (gasp!), transportation other than feet and arms, dogsled or horses, and no supplies either. The less high-tech baloney you own, the better off you are, emergency scenario or not.....says she sitting at her laptop, sending this post out via satellite dish....what a weird world....

----------


## Rick

How do you guys generate your electricity? 

I would think you would do much better having to migrate south than most folks would migrating north, which seems like the plan everyone has. Surviving and thriving in your winter climate is something most folks have only seen in the movies. I doubt any of them have a feel for what it's really like. You would take our winters like it was a spring day.

----------


## Sourdough

> For us the best place to be would be right here, remote homestead in the bush, all set up already.
> In general I would think it'd be easier to get by in a temperate climate. For those preparing for disaster and expecting to weather it out or move into the woods permanently, I'd advise getting some high-quality handtools, a transportable woodstove and a canoe, plus a stock of vegetable seeds, plus a crank-up led lantern and headlamp. I don't really get this end-of-the-world thing but assume that it would involve no gas (gasp!), transportation other than feet and arms, dogsled or horses, and no supplies either. The less high-tech baloney you own, the better off you are, emergency scenario or not.....says she sitting at her laptop, sending this post out via satellite dish....what a weird world....


You are being recieved 10 X 10 via satellite dish. -17 F  here, all is well.

----------


## wildWoman

[QUOTE=Rick;19556]How do you guys generate your electricity?[QUOTE]

We have one 75W solar panel, which is fairly useless this time of year but does the job in the summer. We have a generator to top up the batteries when the sun doesn't cut it. I'm trying to figure out if we couldn't get by with one of these stationary bike generators. Not that we need more physical excercise in our lives but I hate generators, the noise, stink, and associated petroleum industry, and the only thing we need power for is the laptop and modem.

----------


## wildWoman

Hey your dish is huge, hopeak! Ours is about 5'x5'. Just getting pretty toasty here, we have a chinook coming in and might go above freezing tomorrow. How's you snow situation? We have extremely little this winter, not even up to knee level yet.

----------


## Rick

Can't you go with a wind powered generator? Couldn't you replace the pulley on a 12v gen with fan blades? That would be fairly cheap and charge you batteries for free.

----------


## wildWoman

Not enough wind in the winter. It's not a good area here for windpower, we usually get either crazy blasts off the icefields or a hardly noticeable breeze. They tried getting the closest village to us on windpower but the measuring gadget ended up flying off the mountain...If we had a fair-sized creek here, water power would wrk, but we just have the lake. I kind of like the bike thing, my boyfriend thinks it's nuts but would keep me in shape  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rick

Could you hook up a plug in to your vehicle (snow mobile, whatever)? Then when you warm it up you can charge the batteries at the same time? I'm trying.

Here's a link for you: 

http://www.webpal.org/b_recovery/3_a...lectricity.htm

----------


## wildWoman

We don't have a car here since the closest road is 40km away. Taking a battery out into town doesn't work either because from October -February and early May - early June we can't get out, because of freeze-up and breakup. The generator we have is a new, fuel-efficient and quiet one so not bad in that respect. Still stinks and makes noise though.

----------


## tracks

Its just my opinion,but its not knowing where to go but going where you know...As a
retired profesional people hunter the ones that ran were easy to catch the ones that
stayed infamiliar surroundings were really tricky to pin down...seems the same would
apply to survival situations case in point [AND IM NOT A FAN] Eric Rudolph...

----------


## rim74

I think I'll just stay where I'm at. Do you think this place will work?
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## bulrush

Hello,
I'm new to this forum but not new to camping and survival info. I haven't seen this take on the gang issue yet so let's talk about a couple things. 

- Gangs are territorial. They don't stray far from their base because they are cowards. 

- Gangs only attack in packs where they outnumber (or think they outgun) the other group/person. Because they are cowards. 

- Gangs are generally untrained in the accurate use of guns. Many handgun shootings happen at a range of about 15 feet, I think that's close to the average I heard. 

- Gangs/criminals can be dangerous if they can get to you before you shoot them all. Or if they surprise you.

Just some points to think about.

----------


## Beo

Where ever I am is the place to be  :Big Grin:  at any time.

----------


## Beo

MS-13 is the most deadly gang in the US, and I found if you shoot one of the gang members the others turn and run, its a fear thing. 

Gangs are territorial. They don't stray far from their base because they are cowards.
This I agree and disagree on, Gangs spread out as they grow, for instance MS-13 started in Los Angles now they're in 42 states, they roam the streets and kill in broad daylight. Most gangs are not this bold, MS13 has also spread to South America where they run villages and towns.

----------

